# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Сердечное меню. Что полезно и вредно для сосудов и «мотора»

## Irina

*Сердечное меню. Что полезно и вредно для сосудов и «мотора»*


О том, что для сердца и сосудов опасны холестерин и животные жиры, знают многие. Но это лишь часть проблемы. Можно не есть их совсем и при этом всё равно вредить своим сосудам

Отказываясь от жиров, люди часто компенсируют их недостаток прочими опасными продуктами. К тому же сердечники нередко думают, что одних таблеток достаточно и диету можно не соблюдать. Это роковая ошибка — правильное питание не менее важно, чем пилюли. Причём нужно уметь сочетать многие полезные продукты, так как запросы у сердца и сосудов немалые.
*Первое блюдо*

*Углеводы*. Мало кто знает, что продукты с этими веществами могут увеличивать в крови содержание холестерина и жиров. Так устроен наш организм: он умеет делать жир из разных веществ, особенно хорошо для этого подходят те углеводы, которые легко усваиваются организмом — быстро всасываются в кровь из кишечника. Полезны лишь углеводы, усваивающиеся с трудом. Их можно найти в продуктах, сделанных без добавки сахара и крахмала и не прошедших сквозь сито пищевых технологий. А самые лучшие углеводы — в продуктах из цельных зёрен. Они реально защищают сердце и сосуды. Такие зёрна — просто кладезь витаминов, минералов, антиоксидантов и пищевых волокон.

Сами волокна бывают двух видов — нерастворимые (преимущественно клетчатка) и растворимые. Последние даже препятствуют усвоению холестерина в кишечнике, снижают в крови жиры и сахар. Но в питании нам нужны оба вида волокон .
*
Жиры.* Риск сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний увеличивают только два типа жиров — твёрдые и так называемые транс-жиры. Первые — природные, они содержатся в мясе, птице и твёрдом пальмовом масле. Транс-жиры — практически искусственные, это серьёзно переработанные жидкие растительные масла, которые сделали твёрдыми. В чистом виде в продажу они почти не поступают, но пищевая промышленность пользуется ими вовсю. Они часто содержатся в маргаринах и готовых продуктах, скрываясь за терминами «гидрированные» и «гидрогенизированные» жиры, что всегда указывают в составе на этикетке. Прочие типы жиров для сердца и сосудов полезны, но только в умеренном количестве. При избытке они способствуют развитию ожирения, а значит, вредят сосудам.
*Гарнир*

*Холестерин*. Многие продукты с холестерином одновременно богаты и опасными твёрдыми жирами. Но среди них есть и настоящие сокровищницы, скрывающие массу полезных веществ, нейтрализующих вредное воздействие. Например, яйца. Неслучайно сегодня ограничения на них сняты, и самые строгие рекомендации позволяют съедать 6 яиц в неделю. Сдержанность в их употреблении нужна лишь сердечникам.
*
Витамины.* Аскорбиновая кислота ослабляет воспаление в сосудах. Особенно полезна для курильщиков и любителей жирного. Витамин Е уменьшает воспаление в сосудах, всегда сопутствующее атеросклерозу, и препятствует образованию тромбов. Недостаток витаминов группы В и фолиевой кислоты увеличивает риск атеросклероза. Причём все серьёзные и авторитетные медицинские организации подчёркивают, что витамины нужно получать из продуктов, а не из таблеток.

*Минералы.* Вред натрия хорошо известен, а вот продукты, в которых его много, знакомы гораздо хуже (см. рисунок). Калий — антагонист натрия, он предупреждает гипертонию (высокое давление) и инсульты. Магний защищает не только от болезней сердца и гипертонии, но ещё уменьшает сахар в крови и укрепляет иммунитет. Кальций тоже позитивно влияет на давление, а у женщин в возрасте снижает риск инфарктов.
*Десерт*

Полезные вещества растительного происхождения. Названия у них очень непростые, и вряд ли их все нужно запоминать, а вот узнать богатые ими дары природы можно по цвету: такие вещества придают яркую окраску овощам, фруктам и ягодам. И почти все эти вещества работают на два фронта. Во-первых, ослабляют воспаление в сосудах, во-вторых, многие из них оказывают ещё какое-нибудь специфическое воздействие — препятствуют образованию тромбов, образованию холестерина, отложению липидов... Получать их тоже, как и витамины, лучше из продуктов, а не из пилюль.
Полезные и вредные продукты

*Помогают сердцу:*

Омега-3 жиры: жирная рыба (лосось, сардины, сельдь, форель, тунец), грецкие орехи, масло из семени льна, рапса или сои.

Мононенасыщенные жиры: рапсовое, оливковое и арахисовое масло.

Полиненасыщенные жиры: подсолнечное, кукурузное и овощное масло.

Цельные зёрна злаков: хлеб, сухие завтраки и прочие продукты из цельных зёрен.

Растворимые пищевые волокна: бобовые, геркулес, чечевица, яблоки, груши, многие овощи.

Нерастворимые пищевые волокна: отруби, цельные зёрна, кожица овощей и фруктов.

Витамин Е: цельные зёрна, растительные масла, креветки, орехи, спаржа.

Витамин C: все цитрусовые, киви, земляника, брокколи, цветная капуста, перец.

Фолат: фрукты (включая цитрусовые), зелёные овощи.

Витамин B6: цельные зёрна, бананы, мясо, орехи, арахис, бобовые.

Витамин B12: рыба, домашняя птица, мясо, яйца, молочные продукты.

Каротиноиды: оранжевые, жёлтые, красные, зелёные фрукты и овощи (кроме цитрусовых).

Фитонутриенты: овощи, фрукты, соя и другие бобовые, цельные зёрна, яичные желтки.

Калий: бананы, цитрусовые, овощи, картофель.

Магний: фрукты и овощи, цельные зёрна, рыба и морепродукты, орехи, бобовые.

Кальций: молочные продукты, рыбные консервы с костями, миндаль, зелёные овощи.

*Опасны для сердца:*

Насыщенные жиры: жиры в мясе и в других органах мясных животных, яичных желтках, молочном жире, куриной коже, картофеле фри и другом жареном фастфуде, пальмовом и пальмоядровом масле и масле других тропических растений.

Транс-жиры: гидрогенизированные жиры во многих продуктах и маргаринах; многие продукты во фритюре и фастфуд — пончики, пирожные, кондитерские изделия, крекеры и закуски на ходу.

Холестерин: печень и другие органы мясных животных, желтки, жиры в мясе, куриная кожа, молочные жиры (масло, сливки и т. д.).

Натрий: соль, соевый соус, супы (сухие, в кубиках, банках), готовые приправы для первых и вторых блюд, соленья, колбасные изделия и сыры, фастфуд, закуски на ходу типа чипсов.

Фруктоза: сладкие продукты и напитки, содержащие т. н. высокофруктозный кукурузный сироп (см. в составе продукта).

Сахар: сахар и продукты с ним.

----------


## Alex

Ужас - сколько мне можно и сколько нельзя :ay:

----------

